# coś do lekcji / dla lekcji



## Amada

How could you say "something for the lesson" (like sheets, notes, copybook, xerox... useful for a lesson)?
Thanks


----------



## Marga H

To jest potrzebne do lekcji. = It is useful for a lesson/for lessons.
also you can say:
To jest potrzebne na lekcję.
and also:
To będzie potrzebne na lekcji / w czasie lekcji /podczas lekcji = *during *lesson
dla lekcji


----------



## Denis555

Jeśli chcę powiedzieć tylko: Dzisiaj mam coś [nowego] na lekcję albo do lekcji?


----------



## slowik

If by saying "something for the lesson" you mean:  something which will be needed on one of the lessons i.e. tomorrow - it's "rzeczy potrzebne  na lekcje/lekcję"  things which are generally needed at school, the general term for pens, notebooks etc. - it's "przybory szkolne"


----------



## Oletta

Denis555 said:


> Dzisiaj mam coś [nowego] na lekcję albo do lekcji?


Tak, Denis, obie wersje są dobre. 

Dzisiaj mam coś nowego do lekcji. = which is thematically connected with the lesson, I associate it with sth new to talk about etc...

Dzisiaj mam coś nowego na lekcję. = sounds almost the same.... but I would say so if I prepared something else than the handout for my students ... something material. But it's my way of distinguishing the two. You can use both without taking care of the nuances!


----------



## Thomas1

You can also say: _coś na zajęcia_ (this is what I usually say when I am at uni, but you can use it when refering to lessons in _any_ establishement).

Tom


----------



## Oletta

Thomas1 said:


> You can also say: _coś na zajęcia_



Yes, but then, don't say _"coś do zajęć", _in this case you can only say with the preposition "na".


----------



## Denis555

Super. Dzięki!


----------

